# Staying ahead of the WTF weather in VT



## JJ's GMP (Oct 25, 2021)

Hello all who read this. Thanks for giving a moment of time. Just a retired Vet spinning doughnuts and spreading salt/sand. We do push snow, if it ever snows. I have quite a few accounts. Question for the community, who the flip do yall trust as far as weather updates go? We can plan for snow, no prob, plan for icy conditions, no prob. Service round the clock with sand/salt, no prob. Just trying to figure out what planet the weather peeps are looking at, cause it is not Earth..


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Heh.
Thank you for your service 
Welcome to the community.
If you can’t find someone local that does it, through Facebook, etc.
There are paid services, such as meow Esther and true weather, thought there used to be a sponsor on here for weather, then again, maybe not.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Heh.
> Thank you for your service
> Welcome to the community.
> If you can't find someone local that does it, through Facebook, etc.
> There are paid services, such as meow Esther and true weather, thought there used to be a sponsor on here for weather, then again, maybe not.


Meow Esther?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Should say NEOWEATHER


----------



## JJ's GMP (Oct 25, 2021)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Meow Esther?


Meow do I look like a cat to ya.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I trust my window and weather rock.

Everyone else sucks.


----------



## JJ's GMP (Oct 25, 2021)

I herd from a Wiseman tea leaves ... or was that Mr. Miaggi


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I trust my window and weather rock.
> 
> Everyone else sucks.


Thats about it. The longer your in this racket the better your gut tells you what's going to happen.

Find a good radar source, local temperature spot in the area you service and a couple traffic/weather cameras and most of all talk to some other reputable contractors in the area you service. Keep in touch with them through the summer months even. Build a relationship with them and you can all look out for each other, whether that's getting a call saying hey you might want to go salt or sites looking to make a switch to another contractor for various reasons.

All the best


----------



## JJ's GMP (Oct 25, 2021)

What are these said "traffic cams" ? Haha,, Vermont can't even get inter net service throughout the state, there's no way they have traffic cams. Haha. I thank you for the Intel. Always good getting info from members who've been around the block


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

JJ's GMP said:


> What are these said "traffic cams" ? Haha,, Vermont can't even get inter net service throughout the state, there's no way they have traffic cams. Haha. I thank you for the Intel. Always good getting info from members who've been around the block


I think Vermont has over 60 traffic cams.


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

I remember comming down that steep hill with sharp bend at the bottom going into Johnson about 15 yrs ago. The road Rt 15 possibly was a glass bottle. No sand salt nothing. I was pulling a trailer behind a F150 and was s*&^ing my pants for thirty secounds headed into Johnson. When I headed back the road had been treated. But that was when we used to get snow and winter. We just got 4" yesterday here in southern Oxford county in Maine. Now 4" is a big deal. I traveled across New Hampshire Thursday to Alstead. The farther I went the less snow there was. I'm gessing good deals on snowmobiles when May arrives ! LOL
I forgot to ask JJ where did you move to Vermont from ?


----------



## JJ's GMP (Oct 25, 2021)

Georgia, NC, Korea, California, where ever uncle Sam put me


----------

